# New Teen Parent! Need Advice!



## teendad78

So I recently became a teenage father, I'm 17 and I'm raising the baby all by myself. I posted my back story on some other forum on the site. My daughter is about 4 months old and my parents have been helping a little but not a lot. I need some advice for my baby girl. Her mom isn't in the picture and doesn't want to be, this was okay for the last few months because it has been summer, making it a lot easier to take care of my daughter. However, school is starting up soon and I have no idea what to do. I need to be focusing on my studies if I want to go to college (Which I do) but I don't know who can watch my daughter. Both parents have jobs and we don't have much family around. I have a younger brother, but he has school too and even if he didn't he's only 10. I've been looking into some daycares but it's going to take some time for me to get up some money to be able to afford it. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## WackyMumof2

Just a thought but have you looked into studying at a college that offers a Daycare for teenage parents? Not too sure how the fees for the Daycare would work but it's an option for you to better yourself and have your little girl looked after. Best of luck.


----------

